# gdlib unter Apache und win installieren



## Furunkel (4. November 2001)

Habe folgendes Server System :

Apache 1.3.20
PHP 4.0.6
Windows 95  

Ich habe bereits folgende Dateien :

gd-1.8.4.zip
libpng-1.2.0-bin.zip
libpng-1.2.0-lib.zip
zlib-1.1.3-bin.zip
zlib-1.1.3-lib.zip
libjpeg-6b-bin.zip
libjpeg-6b-lib.zip

So, nun möchte ich gerne die GD-lib auf dem schon konfigurierten Apache mit php installieren. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung davon, wo ich überhaupt anfangen soll.   Es wäre daher sehr nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte ...

Furunkel


----------



## Husky (4. November 2001)

in der php.ini hast du irgendwo eingestellt wo deine extations liegen dürfen. in dieses verzeichnis packst du die gdlib rein. dann öfnest du nochmal die php.ini und suchst wo die ganze extations gelistet sind. da sind for allen oda zumindest den meisten ; for. da suchst du die gdlib raus und machst das ; weg.


P.S.: ich gans leider nich genauer sagen weil ich den server aufm andern pc hab und da jetz nich rann komm. aba vieleicht reicht das schon =)



De Sibiriesche riesendoge


----------



## Furunkel (4. November 2001)

wow, das um diese Uhrzeit noch jemand antwortet  

Das hilft mir schon ein ganzes stück weiter, aber welches verzeichnis ist den "extension_dir=./" ? Php liegt in "c:\php\". Funktioniert es, wenn ich "extension_dir=c:\php\extension\" einstelle ? Oder muss ich anstelle von den \ die / verwenden ? 

Muss ich die anderen libarys auch in das extension verzeichnis kopieren ?

Furunkel

---edit---

Habe inzwischen einiges ausprobiert und es kam entweder diese Fehlermeldung von apache :

"PHP Warning: Invaild libary <maybe not a PHP libary> 'namederdatei.dll' in Unknown on line 0"

oder

"PHP Warning: Unable to load dynamic libary './php_gd.dll' - A device attached to the system is not functioning in unknown on line 0"

oder

"PHP Warning: Unable to load dynamic libary './php_zlib.dll' - Onle of the libary files needed to run this application cannot be found."

Welche Dateien fehlen denn nun ? Wo bekomme ich die her und in welches Verzeichnis kommen die dann ? 

Ich habe die *.dll dateien der zip archive in das php verzeichnis kopiert und die php.ini etsprechend modifiziert. 

Furunkel

---edit---


----------

